# Need Some Feedback



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I value the feedback I get from the family here at HT. I run an educational program called Racing to the Future in the KY Student Technology Leadership Program. I teach students, elementary through high school about math and physics using slot cars. They get to build a car and compete in drag races. They score points by wining races and explaining their car's design and what changes they made and why that makes it go faster. Some of the kids have never seen a slot car before, so I made some beginner's videos. You can see them here:

http://sites.google.com/site/kystlpvideosite/

What do you think?

-Paul


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Paul,get ahold of "TossedMan",he posts on here,he's a high school teacher,doing roughly the same thing as you:thumbsup:
Best time i ever had racing slotcars was way back in junior high,on an old 6 lane Tubby,keep up the good work you guys:wave:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Do you need some donor Tyco Chassis?
I'll bet we could put together a care packadge for Ya'.

Maybe even a shell or two.

LMK


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I could cough up some parts for that!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Much appreciated guys. I do have some students that want to participate that access to cars, parts and funds are a challenge. We have received some sponsorship from TOMY AFX, Life-Like, Auto World and Bud's HO Racing in some parts and discounts. I was looking for some feedback on the videos but the generosity from the HT family is wonderful. If you want to help out PM me here. I will make sure you get recognized and added to our sponsor list. The kids and myself would be very grateful.

I have shared the program with 8 other state schools using the STEM (Science, Technology, Engineering and Math) programs. Our KY STLP program is based on this system. 

-Paul


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Paul do you have any Canuck schools participating.
Koodo's out to you guys educating the younger generation,i got nothing but respect for you guys:thumbsup:
Rick


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hornet said:


> Paul do you have any Canuck schools participating.
> Koodo's out to you guys educating the younger generation,i got nothing but respect for you guys:thumbsup:
> Rick


To my knowledge, no. But I posted the two different program approaches on the KY STLP Racing to the Future Website, earlier this year. I have received emails from Brazil, Japan and Germany that they were going to start similar programs. I would be happy to answer any questions if someone is interested in starting this in their schools.

The program approaches can be found here:

http://sites.google.com/site/wrrspeedinc/home/ky-stlp-race-to-the-future

-Paul


----------

